# Bradley Cooper as Indiana Jones?  Didn't see that coming!



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like they're seriously considering recasting Indy.  Ford is 72 this year, and he's been saying for ages he wants to do another Indiana Jones, he just might not be up to the task.  He was too old for the action sequences in _Crystal Skull,_ let alone now.

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/66683

So the top choice is Bradley Cooper?  Who else would you choose?


----------



## delericho (Mar 26, 2014)

Depends on when they're thinking of setting the film. For a 40's WWII film they'd need a younger actor than if they're thinking about another sequel. Though, in any case, they probably shouldn't - I really can't think of any current actor who can match Ford - including Ford.

And if they're thinking about remaking Raiders, they _really_ shouldn't.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 26, 2014)

Didn't Cooper imply he was done with the frivolous stuff after Silver Linings?  Maybe I'm off, who knows.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2014)

Does Indiana Jones need to personally pull off the action sequences? Do they need to be the same intensity as they used to be? Remember, one of the most famous Indiana Jones scenes of all time focuses on exactly the sort of thinking an older Jones would rely on: when he shoots the guy putting on the display of melee skill.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm sure it could be done.  Out there, among the seven billion people on the planet, is someone who could do justice to Indiana Jones.  

I just don't know for the life of me know who it is.  Moreover, I don't know if being in a rush to recast him is in the best interests of the series.  Take your time, find the right person, and the right script, for the right moment.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 26, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Does Indiana Jones need to personally pull off the action sequences? Do they need to be the same intensity as they used to be? Remember, one of the most famous Indiana Jones scenes of all time focuses on exactly the sort of thinking an older Jones would rely on: when he shoots the guy putting on the display of melee skill.




I'm sorry but a 70+ year old man just doesn't work in this role.  There's no way I'd believe it and I can't imagine many others would either.  If you change the script to involve less action I think you'd change the character too much.  At the least, I don't think many folks would be interested in seeing a thinking man's Indy.  In other words, I understand what you're getting at but don't see sufficient appeal.  I could, of course, be wrong.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Remember, one of the most famous Indiana Jones scenes of all time focuses on exactly the sort of thinking an older Jones would rely on: when he shoots the guy putting on the display of melee skill.




Jokes only work once. A movie full of variations on that joke would get very dull very quickly.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2014)

Umbran said:


> I'm sure it could be done.  Out there, among the seven billion people on the planet, is someone who could do justice to Indiana Jones.
> 
> I just don't know for the life of me know who it is.  Moreover, I don't know if being in a rush to recast him is in the best interests of the series.  Take your time, find the right person, and the right script, for the right moment.




There may be an element of Ford wanting to be involved - if not as the lead (which is clearly his preference), at least in some way.  Not that I expect him to pass away imminently, but the guy's gonna get to the point where he's not going to want to be wandering around movie sets.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 26, 2014)

I dont know if I can imagine anyone else as Indy but Harrison Ford.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2014)

Bedrockgames said:


> I dont know if I can imagine anyone else as Indy but Harrison Ford.




That's what they said about Sean Connery and William Hartnell!


----------



## Umbran (Mar 26, 2014)

Morrus said:


> There may be an element of Ford wanting to be involved - if not as the lead (which is clearly his preference), at least in some way.  Not that I expect him to pass away imminently, but the guy's gonna get to the point where he's not going to want to be wandering around movie sets.




If nothing else, there's the "flashback" conceit, where old Indy is recalling young Indy's exploits.  Done blandly, this is just fan service, but there are some interesting things that can be done with it - putting old Indy in a story where the past is relevant to the present, or the like.


----------



## Dioltach (Mar 26, 2014)

If they're looking for physical similarity, Tim DeKay might work. Mrs Dioltach would like to see more of him, I'm sure: she likes his smile.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 26, 2014)

Dioltach said:


> If they're looking for physical similarity, Tim DeKay might work.




DeKay's already like 50 years old, isn't he?  Ford was more like 42 when he did his first Indiana Jones movie.  I would expect them to go with a somewhat younger actor, to extend the potential life of the casting.


----------



## Raunalyn (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm having a hard time imagining an elderly Indiana Jones. On the other hand, I can't really imagine anyone else in that role...Ford is just so iconic as Jones.

Though, if you really think about it, it might be interesting to do a more modern story about him, especially considering that he drank from the Holy Grail (which extends life). Probably wouldn't have a lot of action


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 26, 2014)

I imagine we'll be getting fan service and get shots of a shirtless Indiana Jones. 

But the problem with The last Indiana Jones film was not Ford. It was the bad script. And  leBeef.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 26, 2014)

goldomark said:


> But the problem with The last Indiana Jones film was not Ford. It was the bad script. And .... leBeef.




Can we please avoid engaging the language filter?  Thanks.

I will agree on the script. 

I am not a fan of Shia laBeouf, but I didn't see a whole lot wrong with his performance itself, given the script.  However, that attempt to hand off the torch died as laBoeuf has since made himself into kind of a joke in the public eye.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 26, 2014)

Umbran said:


> that attempt to hand off the torch died as laBoeuf has since made himself into kind of a joke in the public eye.



To be fair, that's not entirely his fault: He totally stole that joke.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 26, 2014)

Morrus said:


> That's what they said about Sean Connery and William Hartnell!




True, i am sure a young person who didn't grow up on Indiana Jones would love a new movie. I just can't imagine anyone else in that role. To me Harrison Ford is Indiana Jones. I am definitely not oppposed to them doing this though. I loved the indy films as a kid and it would be great for them to try to recapture that for a new generation.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 26, 2014)

Umbran said:


> If nothing else, there's the "flashback" conceit, where old Indy is recalling young Indy's exploits.  Done blandly, this is just fan service, but there are some interesting things that can be done with it - putting old Indy in a story where the past is relevant to the present, or the like.




It might work. Some of the best conan stories are when he is old and pining for his youth. Incan certainly imagine Ford playing an old indy, pining for his youth.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 26, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Who else would you choose?




Definitely Seth Rogan! No wait, Ryan Reynolds! *ducks*


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 26, 2014)

It all depends on what era the story will take inspiration from, the first three all took from pulp stories of the 30s and then Kingdom took from pulp stories of the 50s.....


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 26, 2014)

Sigh.  While I understand them wanting to milk the franchise, there are so many deserving stories waiting to be told on the big screen ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2014)

What if the plot is Elder Jones and Jr.' trying to figure out a puzzle while Jr reminisces his youth in flashbacks with occasional voice overs?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 27, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> What if the plot is Elder Jones and Jr.' trying to figure out a puzzle while Jr reminisces his youth in flashbacks with occasional voice overs?




I'd find that incredibly lame.  Ford's done enough Indy stuff.  It's time to pass the torch or retire the franchise.


----------



## Raunalyn (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I'd find that incredibly lame.  Ford's done enough Indy stuff.  It's time to pass the torch or retire the franchise.




I actually agree with this. Indy's story has been told, and I just can't see anyone else playing the role other than Ford.

I think it's time for Indy to retire.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 27, 2014)

Meh... Bradley Cooper can work. Additionally, it's been confirmed that Katy Perry will not get the role of Indiana Jones either. Regardless, if the franchise is ever rebooted, the important thing is that Spielberg and Lucas be banned from being involved in any possible way. In fact, they should be shot if they start to make any suggestion. The last thing an Indiana Jones reboot needs is the two guys that gave us The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull to make anything else.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 27, 2014)

Kind of an out-there suggestion and I'm not sure it would work anymore: Nicholas Brendon (Xander from Buffy).
I once thought he could pull a young Han Solo, but that was 10 years ago.

For a middle-aged version: how about Bruce Campbell? Sure, he should probably lose some weight...

The story about why the Raider's scene with the swordsman and the gun turned out the way it did was pretty funny/terrible.

Actors can only work with the material. I saw a play with Patrick Steward and Ian McKellan that was terrible. It was only the two of them playing against each other that made the play even remotely tolerable.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Meh... Bradley Cooper can work. Additionally, it's been confirmed that Katy Perry will not get the role of Indiana Jones either. Regardless, if the franchise is ever rebooted, the important thing is that Spielberg and Lucas be banned from being involved in any possible way. In fact, they should be shot if they start to make any suggestion. The last thing an Indiana Jones reboot needs is the two guys that gave us The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull to make anything else.




I heard that if they do it they're gonna replace Indy's whip with a feather duster.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I heard that if they do it they're gonna replace Indy's whip with a feather duster.



If they put Katty Perry in as Indy, they can give her whatever they want. I just hope it's a silent film.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 27, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> If they put Katty Perry in as Indy, they can give her whatever they want. I just hope it's a silent film.




I definitely wouldn't mind seeing Katy Perry with a whip ... or a featherduster.  Yeah, silent film is the way to go with that casting.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 27, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I definitely wouldn't mind seeing Katy Perry with a whip ... or a featherduster.  Yeah, silent film is the way to go with that casting.



Michael Bay should direct it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> For a middle-aged version: how about Bruce Campbell? Sure, he should probably lose some weight...
> 
> The story about why the Raider's scene with the swordsman and the gun turned out the way it did was pretty funny/terrible.




Bruce Campbell, hmmm. food for thought.

I understand Harrison ford had dysintary and had to go really bad, several time and simply lost patience and instead of th3 planned big fight scene his pulled the gun and shot the swordsman. It was supposed to be a whip vs sword fight, I hear.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 28, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I understand Harrison ford had dysintary and had to go really bad, several time and simply lost patience and instead of th3 planned big fight scene his pulled the gun and shot the swordsman. It was supposed to be a whip vs sword fight, I hear.




Yeah, that's about it. Ford could only be away from facilities for a few minutes, so the whole choreographed scene was dumped. "We need this filmed today." "I can't do it. He's sick." "Do it anyway." "What am I supposed to do, have Indiana Jones just shoot the guy?" "... um... yeah. That could work."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Yeah, that's about it. Ford could only be away from facilities for a few minutes, so the whole choreographed scene was dumped. "We need this filmed today." "I can't do it. He's sick." "Do it anyway." "What am I supposed to do, have Indiana Jones just shoot the guy?" "... um... yeah. That could work."




"Cut! that's a take!"

" It better beeee...." voice drifts away as he runs back to the pota-poty . . . . .again.


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 28, 2014)

I think it would be great to see Harrison Ford in a mentoring role of new young archaeologist. That way you can cast a new actor as the younger action hero without people going no only Ford can be Indy.

If they go for the middle age Indy as they did in Raiders then there are several actors who I could see do the role justice. Off the top of my head Richard Armitage, Jeffrey Donovan, Christian Bale. I am sure I could come up with more. 

I am not a fan of Bradley Cooper.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 28, 2014)

Problem with Christian Bale is he has no emotions. Ever notice how he almost always plays character who are emotionally repressed or crippled? It turns him into a cardboard cut-out. I haven't seen him be in any way a real person since Reign of Fire.


----------



## Elf Witch (Mar 28, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Problem with Christian Bale is he has no emotions. Ever notice how he almost always plays character who are emotionally repressed or crippled? It turns him into a cardboard cut-out. I haven't seen him be in any way a real person since Reign of Fire.




That was what I was thinking of him from. Another actor and I admit this may just be lust talking is Karl Urban. But he is talented. He really captured Bones in the new movies without being a caricature and he played a younger Tommy Lee Jones in Comanche Moon and caught the mannerism and way of talking.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Mar 28, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Michael Bay should direct it.




Hells yes.  Explode-o-pr0n!



sabrinathecat said:


> Problem with Christian Bale is he has no emotions. Ever notice how he almost always plays character who are emotionally repressed or crippled? It turns him into a cardboard cut-out. I haven't seen him be in any way a real person since Reign of Fire.




I guess you haven't seen American Hustle yet.  He's amazing in it.

Oh and Karl Urban could star in just about anything, IMO.  That guy's legit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2014)

I would agree that Jeffery Donavon is a good action hero kind of guy, I just don't think he has the dr. jones kind of acting. Bruce Campbell would have the attitude, Maybe Alek Baldwin?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 29, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> I would agree that Jeffery Donavon is a good action hero kind of guy, I just don't think he has the dr. jones kind of acting.



Maybe he could. Indy isn't a complex role. Pretty much any halfway decent actor can pull it off. What may be a bit more troubling is gettin an actor that can pull off the look.


> Bruce Campbell would have the attitude, Maybe Alek Baldwin?



These two can't pull off the look. They have let themselves go way to far and fat. With those two, most of the movie would be filmed using their stunt guys. 

I wouldn't mind a total reboot of the franchise with a young actor. I would actually prefer that if they do reboot the franchise, they stay away from remaking any of the original Indiana Jones movie.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 30, 2014)

It's too bad that Sean Patrick Flanery is already 49.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Mar 30, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> It's too bad that Sean Patrick Flanery is already 49.




Yeah, but the kid who played "Little Boy Indy" is probably only about 35-40.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 30, 2014)

*Karl Urban* think he can pull it off, liked him as Bones and has done action


----------



## Joker (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0151419/?ref_=tt_cl_t5

Kyle Chandler has the 50's look and I think he's a quality actor.

I think the franchise would be better served with a 10 episode mini-series than a feature length.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 30, 2014)

Joker said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0151419/?ref_=tt_cl_t5
> 
> Kyle Chandler has the 50's look and I think he's a quality actor.



I don't think he can pull of the Indy look. He looks a bit delicate. 


> I think the franchise would be better served with a 10 episode mini-series than a feature length.



I'd rather see a full series made out of it than a mini-series. It would allow for far more character and setting development.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> It's too bad that Sean Patrick Flanery is already 49.




Hey , 49 is still young! #de nile isn't only a river in egypt


----------



## Goodsport (Apr 1, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Michael Bay should direct it.




With Russell Brand as Indiana Jones? 


-G


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Apr 1, 2014)

Goodsport said:


> With Russell Brand as Indiana Jones?
> 
> 
> -G



That would work.


----------



## Goodsport (Apr 1, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That would work.




Granted, Russell Brand is English, but then again Karl Urban is from New Zealand, so... 


-G


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2014)

Not much experience in 'adventure hero' it seems.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 4, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I'm sorry but a 70+ year old man just doesn't work in this role.  There's no way I'd believe it and I can't imagine many others would either.  If you change the script to involve less action I think you'd change the character too much.  At the least, I don't think many folks would be interested in seeing a thinking man's Indy.  In other words, I understand what you're getting at but don't see sufficient appeal.  I could, of course, be wrong.




Well, I agree.  I thought he was WAY too old-looking in the last Indiana Jones.  If they're going to make another movie, and I honestly don't think they should, they definitely need someone else to play the role.


----------

